# 300zx parts in an NX2000



## Sturm (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm a noob when it comes to working on cars, but I want to do something crazy with my NX. Would it be possible to swap the VG30DETT into an NX2000? I've seen stuff about GTI-R conversions and I started looking into other options. Can anyone point me in the right direction here? Any other ideas would be welcome.


----------



## Sturm (Aug 24, 2017)

After doing a little reading I was looking into swapping an SR20DET from a 240sx. Not sure how well that would work as there is little to no info out there on doing it. Any input would be very welcome. I see that view count getting higher. :^)


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

240SX's never came with an SR motor; they only came with KA-engines. Their overseas sister, the Silvia, did come with the SR engine. What I don't under stand is this: if you have an NX2000, which already has an SR20DE engine, why bother swapping the engine when you can just install a turbo kit to your current engine? Another thing to keep in mind is that the SR engine used in the Silvia is set up for rear wheel drive orientation and often Nissan front wheel drive and rear wheel drive versions of a particular engine family have differences the block because of that; I'm not sure if the SR does or doesn't, but it would be worth looking into if you went that route. As far as turbo kits, there are a number of places. I remember JGY was pretty good and it might be worth getting in touch with them. Remember that the Sentra and NX share the same platform, so if you don't see the NX model listed, often Sentra stuff will work, as well. The NX doesn't get a lot of mention compared to the Sentra simply because they were produced in a lot less numbers. Here's a link to JGY:

Welcome to JGY - Nissan, 240sx, nissan sentra, 350z, G35, nissan sentra se-r, G20, nissan skyline gtr, nissan silvia, S13

You can get a lot of good info at this site, however, there may be other sites that are more inline with what you want to do. For SR20 info and adding turbos, you'll find a wealth of info at the site:

www.sr20forum.com


----------



## euroke23 (Sep 5, 2017)

you can import a fwd sr20det from a bluebird an avanir or a pulsar gtir or an xtrail sr20vet they all run between 1500 an 3000 bucks and have between 200 and 300 hp easy swaps too


----------

